# does breeding 2 yellow bellies together produce an ivory ??



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

All in the title 

Cheers


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, as long as you get good odds on the eggs


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

With a yellowbelly to yellowbelly pairing the odds are

1 in 4 Normal
2 in 4 Yellowbelly
1 in 4 Ivory


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

cueball said:


> With a yellowbelly to yellowbelly pairing the odds are
> 
> 1 in 4 Normal
> 2 in 4 Yellowbelly
> 1 in 4 Ivory


So the chances are very slim then


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

reptilesruel!!! said:


> So the chances are very slim then


You having a bubble, 1 in 4 is pretty good odds and wont get any better until you buy or make a Ivory. If your clutch of eggs is 4 the odds state you should in theory get one, you might not or you might get 4 but id be happy with a 1 in 4

Some pairings Im making this year are 1 in 16, even that is easily doable. I know people who hit 1 in 64 on there first attempt at making a combo: victory:


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

cueball said:


> You having a bubble, 1 in 4 is pretty good odds and wont get any better until you buy or make a Ivory. If your clutch of eggs is 4 the odds state you should in theory get one, you might not or you might get 4 but id be happy with a 1 in 4
> 
> Some pairings Im making this year are 1 in 16, even that is easily doable. I know people who hit 1 in 64 on there first attempt at making a combo: victory:




Oh right sorry I didn't quite understand the term but I do now , I was thinking of maybe getting a spider and a pastel but I don't know the odds of making a bumble bee but I'm considering getting a pair or even a trio of yellow bellies


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Pastel spider pairing would be
1 in 4 Normal
1 in 4 Spider
1 in 4 Pastel
1 in 4 Bumble bee: victory:


----------



## CBR_Rider (Apr 22, 2011)

1/4 doesn't sound great, but you have to think of the cumulative odds. If you have 4 eggs you have a 69% chance of hitting at ivory from a YB x YB pairing. If you have 6 eggs the odds are up to 83%


----------

